
Holmes: Binary Analysis Integration Through Datalog (2018) - pplonski86
https://kilthub.cmu.edu/articles/Holmes_Binary_Analysis_Integration_Through_Datalog/7571519
======
joeyrideout
How do existing binary analyzers reason about this co-dependency?

Edit: To clarify, the abstract mentions "techniques to perform an individual
analysis in isolation". But if one technique depends on the other, don't both
need to happen?

~~~
ychen306
These analysis need each other for precision but not soundness. For instance,
building a good call graph requires decent alias analysis, but to build a poor
one you can always assume everything aliases with everything. So the idea is
you run these analyses multiple times (until fix point if you want "maximum"
precision).

